# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Ra bảng hàng chung cư a10 nam trung yên

## ailopdiu

Đơn vị phân phối trực tiếp dự án A10 Nam Trung Yên.

I. Tổng quan dự án.
- Chủ đầu tư: Tông công ty đầu tư và Phát triển nhà Hà Nội (Handico).
- Địa điểm xây dựng: Lô đất A10 KĐT Nam Trung Yên, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.
- Diện tích đất: Khoảng 8.649 m2.
Bao gồm khoảng 1.655 đất cây xanh, khoảng 2.838 m2 đất sân bãi thể dục thể thao khoảng 1.220 m2 đất đường nội bộ.
- Diện tích xây dựng: Khoảng 2.936 m2.
- Tổng diện tích sàn xây dựng: Khoảng 86.344, 4m2.
- Tổng diện tích sàn căn hộ: 77.484 m2.
- Tầng cao công trình: 2 - 37 tầng.
- Tổng số căn hộ: 724 căn hộ chung cư có diện tích từ 60m2 đến 101 m2.
- Diện tích các căn hộ: 61m2; 64m2; 72m2; 76m2; 87m2; 97m2; 102m2.

II. Vị trí dự án.
Chung cư A10 Nam Trung Yên có vị trí vô cùng đắc địa tại khu đô thị Nam Trung Yên có hạ tầng đẹp bậc nhất Hà Nội.
Nằm tiếp giáp 2 mặt đường chính của khu đô thị là đường Nguyễn Chánh và Phố Vọng Yên.
+ Phía Đông - Nam tiến giáp lô đất tái định cư A14.
+ Phía Tây - Bắc tiếp giáp khu nhà liền kề A10.
+ Phía Tây - Nam tiếp giáp đường Nguyễn Chánh.
+ Phía Đông - Bắc tiếp giáp Mạc Thái Tổ.
Gần các trung tâm TM, siêu thị lớn.
+ Siêu thị Big C Thăng Long 500m.
+ BigC Garden 600m.
Gần các bệnh viện lớn:
+ Bệnh viện Huyết Học: 1km.
+ Bệnh viện 198 Bộ Công An: 3km.
+ Bệnh viện Giao Thông Vận Tải: 3km.
+ Bệnh viện Phụ Sản Hà Nội: 3.5km.
+ Bệnh viện Nhi Trung Ương: 3.7km.
Gần các công viên lớn:
+ Công viên Nam Trung Yên: 100m.
+ Công viên Cầu Giấy: 1km.
+ Công viên hồ điều hoà Nhân chính: 1km.
+ Công viên hồ điều hoà Mỹ Đình: 500m.
+ Công viên Thủ Lệ: 3km.
+ Các tuyến phố chính: Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Xuân Thuỷ, Cầu Giấy, Đường Láng.

III. Quy mô dự án.
Chung cư A10 Nam Trung Yên được thiết kế bao gồm 2 toà tháp cao 37 tầng trong đó:
Công trình có 03 tầng hầm: Để xe và kỹ thuật.
Tầng 1: Dịch vụ công cộng, sảnh chung cư và phụ trợ.
Tầng 2: Dịch vụ công cộng, sinh hoạt cộng đồng và phụ trợ.
Tầng 3: Tầng kỹ thuật.
Tầng 4 – 21 và Tầng 23 - 36: Bố trí 11 căn hộ/tầng và phụ trợ.
Tầng 22: Bố trí 10 căn hộ/tầng và phụ trợ.
Tầng 37: Tum thang và kỹ thuật.

IV. Thiết kế căn hộ.
– Các căn hộ được thiết kế vuông vắn, khoa học, đa dạng loại diện tích từ 60m2 đến 101m2 nhằm đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng.
– Diện tích căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ: 61m2; 64m2; 72m2; 76m2, 87m2.
– Diện tích căn hộ 3 phòng ngủ: 97m2; 102m2.
V. Tiêu chuẩn bàn giao.
– Sàn căn hộ: Lát gỗ công nghiệp của hãng Ruby, Janmi – Malaysia.
– Trần: Trần thạch cao xương chìm, tấm thạch cao có bả…….
– Cửa chính: Gỗ công nghiệp….
– Thiết bị vệ sinh: Chậu rửa, bồn cầu, sen vòi của hãng Toto….
Khách hàng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được chọn căn chọn tầng ưng ý nhất.

chung cư a10 nguyễn chánh - chung cư a10 nam trung yên - căn hộ a10 nam trung yên

----------

